# Subtropical attempt at Bermuda renovation



## Stephan (1 mo ago)

1/4 acre duplex in Brownsville TX, started with a lumpy sod install of 50% St. Augustine, 25% common Bermuda, and 25% crabgrass. 














Didn't keep good records but did rudimentary leveling, fertilizing, and overseeding with whatever Bermuda it is Lowe's sells. Hit the crab and Aug with quinclorac; by the end of the hot season it was more like 65% Bermuda with a lot of bare spots. Removed tons of dead St. Aug debris. I'm pretty far from caring about the various strains not matching.









Overseeded ARG for the winter, still not sure if that was a great idea but birds ate most of it anyway. At least it's keeping a couple large bare patches from becoming mud pits.









Haven't done much since the cold snap but the Bermuda is still putting out seed heads/runners; the ARG looks awful but better than dirt I suppose. Still have some stubborn crabgrass patches. 

Rough plan is aggressive pre emergent (crab is a real plague here, plus it's exacerbating the lumpiness) and landscaping till it gets hot, then encourage a full Bermuda takeover. Might have enough healthy bits to to some plug transplanting, or do a more properly watered overseed.


----------

